# Grave Gollum Stalkaround just finished



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

After the success of last years Death Wraith stalkaround we decided to take it up a notch with a different design. Here is the inspiration:










Here is our finished (mostly) adaptaion:










The actors head is behind the ribs. The skull is operated by one hand, the left hand by another. Originally we wanted to connect the two arms with fishing line so they would both move in opposite directions a la Bear In The Big Blue House. But time ran out.

Movement is awesome with this thing! I'll try to post a video after the weekend.

DW


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very cool! you are gonna have some scared kiddies for sure!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a good costume.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

DW, that is GREAT work.... nobody's gonna like having that thing come toward them (which, of course, is what you want!)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I love that...I gotta make one someday.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Outstanding! Fantastic! Great! ummmm, and a bunch of other superlatives!
I would love to see the inside rig. How did you fabricate the head?

Are you using both stalkarounds at the same time? If so, what are doing with all the quivering, crying, and blubbering kids that are too scared to move in your yard? I imagine the pooper scooper is getting lots of use. LOL

Looks excellent. Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love it. Reminds me of the creatures from the movie the Dark Crystal. Hadn't thought of that movie in years.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words! The skull I picked up at Odd Lots this year. it came with a bandana glued to the head. I tore that off and cut off the jaw, built up the brow slightly and repainted.

Here is a picture of the framework. PVC wrapped in Gorilla Tape. Backpack frame. The head is free-floating, attached only to the fabric.










Check out my new post for more picture of the Grave Gollum and other props I have out at our local community haunt.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

OH! And will I use both stalkarounds this year? Of course!! Crying children are music to my ears! BUT, I won't get myself stuck inside the thing so I can't move around and fix things that go wrong. One of my boys buddys will be wearing the beast this year!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Very Nice. How do you control the head?*


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I likey Great Job !!! you will have them on the run ,lol


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never seen anything like that. very creative very cool!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd love to see just a pic of you wearing the under frame.

Also, I'm still waiting for that video.


----------



## Bonesnberries (Jan 15, 2008)

video video


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

fantastic! Video please! I love making stalk arounds!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Well it's about time to update. My sincerest apologies to those who requested more infor/pics/vids from several months ago. As usual I get so burned out the day after Halloween that I literally throw everything in storage and walk away for a few months. No planning, no websites, nothing.

But now the time has come (a little late this year for personal reasons) to start back into the season.

Here's a pic of the frame work being worn by my son:










And a video of the beast in use:

http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i60/poorfamily/Grave Gollum/?action=view&current=MOV02776.flv


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

NOICE! So how's the head controlled? Your real head seems to be just behind the frame at the top yet the head/face is below that and extends.

Overall, damn fine job DW! Gives me inspiration and an inclination to change costumes for 08 - can we say Troll or Ogre?!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words! The head is just lightweight foam attached directly to the fabric on the front of the costume. There is a small hole for the actors hand to reach through and hold a piece of PVC that is great-stuffed up into the base of the skull. The fabric hangs and conceals the opening and the hand. The actors left hand operates the left hand of the monster, the right hand is static. Originally I wanted both hands to move a-la Bear in the Big Blue House, but couldn't get the engineering done in time.

Here's a pic of the wife attaching the head to the fabric:










Another picture in the fog at the haunt:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh yeah, there's going to be some unexpected tinkling at your house this Halloween. Nice work.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very spooky in action.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info DW - yah always thought the way they did Bear in the Big Blue House (yes I know what that is, I have a six year old  ) was cool. Instead of watching the content I just kept analyzing the way his costume was done - genius!

You know what would be really friggin cool. Instead of a foam core skull use a hacked Gemmy skull or better a talk through Boris with the input hard wired to one of those dollar store voice changers. That would DEFINITELY get some costume wetters! Muhahahaha! See, I always take it to the next level 

-TM


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I would love to see a how to for that one with a voice changer. I have a few I could rig like that.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a hacked Gemmy Skull and one of those dollar store voice changers. If I can wrangle the voice changer from my daughter I'll have to see if I can wire a jack to it and redirect the output from the speaker. If so then it's only a matter of plugging the output in to the box I built to control the skull. 

-TM


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You know - one of the arms could be "dead" - just hanging there - then you could operate the head with the hidden hand. Just a thought...

(the hanging arm could hols a lantern, severed head, bones, bucket of bones (I like that) etc.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Opps - I missed the middle page - little late with the dead arm idea!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

For a few years I've wanted to do something with voice changing but wanted it a little more professional. I'm thinking of a wireless headset mic hooked up to an amp system with good quality real-time voice changing, either software or a dedicated box of some kind.

I know we're moving towards a new thread here but does such stuff exist? I have to believe somewhere there is high-quality, real-time on-the-fly voice changing products, although they might be pretty expensive.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I remember someone used a distortion pedal with a guitar amp he ran his voice through in his costume.


----------

